# Top 10 Cars of the Geneva Motor Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

It certainly deserves a spot on the list of Top 10 Geneva Motor Show cars. Many would also agree it also deserves the last possible spot. And so here it is, the Bentley EXP 9 F concept.

Rather than a Continental GT styled swoopy looking crossover, Bentley's SUV concept is big, bold and brutish, taking styling from the brand's flagship Mulsanne, including a massive flat-fronted prow and some of the largest fog lights ever fitted to a vehicle.

Still, there's little doubt that it's excellently crafted and by all accounts appears near to production. Regardless of what it looks like, it's what it is that makes the EXP so important. If Bentley is to grow as a brand, especially in emerging markets, an SUV is what it needs.

Despite criticism, don't look for major changes to a production model. We overheard Bentley reps surveying numerous VIP guests about the car and all responded that they'd buy one right away.

More: *Top 10 Cars of the Geneva Motor Show* on Autoguide.com


----------

